# SysMouse



## tzoi516 (Nov 8, 2013)

I don't know what happened but everything was working before portmaster updates moused is loaded in rc.conf, and sysmouse is in xorg.conf, but now I'm getting this error:

```
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmouse' will be disabled
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
```

AllowEmptyInput and @wblock@'s suggestion return fatal server errors, so I leave those options out.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 8, 2013)

Which suggestion?


----------



## tzoi516 (Nov 9, 2013)

Sorry, posted from a portable device. Your site that lists AutoAddDevice


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 9, 2013)

Mouse and keyboard entries in xorg.conf should not be needed at all.


----------

